# Candela- The forgotten wrapper?



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

I was just looking through the threads here and somone mentioned something about a candela wrapper. I was wondering, do many more of these cigars exist? Does anyone like them?? I've never had one-do these have a specific flavor profile to them that you cant get with any other wrapper?
Thanks.
MJ


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

They used to be all Americans would smoke, but now there are few left. Most of them are made by Arturo Fuente, who has an entire line devoted to candela. Not a fan, myself. WAYYY mild. I recall Camacho had one as well as Hoyo de Monterrey and Don Tomas. Never tried any of those, but I'd be interested in the Camacho to see if it had any taste. The candela profile is very mild and a little "zesty," for lack of a better word. There's a distinctive bit of spice to it.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't forget the Angry Elf and the Iguana!u


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got a few Candelas in my collection, mostly Fuente's. It's definitely among the least common wrappers.

generally, I'm not a fan. I find that they have an odd flavor profile I don't enjoy.


----------



## cigarluver (Oct 13, 2006)

I like the Camacho Corojo with the candela wrapper.
The candela wrapper balances the corojo leaf with a nice (imo) grassy flavor.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

RobbReport.com - Article

This is an older article, but it gives some of the basics. Also, JR Cigars has candelas. They are the only ones that I ever tried. I was not a fan. They have a grassy/herbal flavor. However, some people like that. Why not try some and let us know? :ss


----------



## IamDrew (Oct 13, 2008)

All I know is that they are green.... and that freaks me out.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

IamDrew said:


> All I know is that they are green.... and that freaks me out.


 :tpd: This is what keeps me away from them.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I love the candela wrapper. The flavor profile is unique to the wrapper. As was mentioned before, Arturo Fuente has a candela wrapper across most of its line of cigars. These are currently hte easiest big name cigars to get in candela. Macanudo has a few, as does Hoyo de Monterrey (my favorite), Camacho, Don Tomas, Indian Tabac, and sometimes even La Gloria Cubana. CAO and Punch have made them in the past, but good luck finding those. Greycliff has their Emerald cigar, which is quite pricey at nearly $80 for a fiver. There are also several machine made and short filler cigars with the candela wrapper, but they are a mere shadow of the the brands listed above.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

d_day has graciously offered to send some candelas to me to try! Once I smoke one I'll review it and post it in here for everyone! Can't wait to see how these wrappers hold up!


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone else find these wrappers overly fragile? I've only had a handful, but I seem to remember the wrappers tearing very easily. I keep my humi's around 62-64% humidity if that helps.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, they are _very_ fragile.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have only had one of them, I think it was a Arturo Fuente, but I'm not sure. I didn't care for it very much so I haven't tried another one. I guess I shouldn't be that way but hey there are so many cigars out there I know I do like.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Cigar: Camacho Candela Monarca
Size: 5 x 50
Wrapper: Candela
Binder: Honduran
Filler: Honduran
Body: Mild-Med.
Appearence: This jolly green giant has a silky smooth wrapper that is very well constructed. Very few veins can be seen and its all topped off with a bright green cap. Other than the color (which reminds me of brussel sprouts) this is a beautifully made cigar.
Pre-light: I used a punch cut on this guy; I found the draw to be extremely loose. I know I would have to smoke this thing slowly in order to prevent “hot boxing” it. The dry taste was that of parsley.
Flavors: To sum it up in a word: bitter. The honduran tobacco ( which, to my taste is a slightly mted tobacco flavor and tends to be a bit boring) was over powered by the taste of a bitter, leafy sort of flavor. Reminded me of eating grass or leaves (don’t ask.) Honestly, it tasted like this cigar was picked too early from it’s blossoming cigar tree. (Ah if only cigars grew on trees…)
Overall: It being my first Candela cigar, the Camacho Monarca didn’t go over that well. Unless you like eating fresh leaves, grass, and happen to be a goat, then this cigar is probably not for you.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't have a lot of experience with the Candela wrapper but have enjoyed the Iguana. I've got to be in the mood for it though...not everyday...usually when I've been smoking a lot of different stuff and want a change. It is mild, unique, kinda zesty like Snake Hips said. I'll have to try and find the Camacho mentioned above.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Emjaysmash said:


> Cigar: Camacho Candela Monarca
> Size: 5 x 50
> Wrapper: Candela
> Binder: Honduran
> ...


 I see you started with my least favorite! I really hope the others are more to your liking.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I smoked a few of those camacho candelas several years back. I remember them being boring as well but they didn't taste like grass at all to me.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

There are a few floating around.... Camacho (Comes out for St. Patrick's Day), Don Thomas, and Baccarat. Way TOO mild.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> There are a few floating around.... Camacho (Comes out for St. Patrick's Day), Don Thomas, and Baccarat. Way TOO mild.


I still have a few more from d_day, so I will be sure to smoke them in thier proper time and post the reviews in the thread.


----------



## Mr. Randy Watson (Jan 30, 2009)

When I first started smoking cigars way back when, I smoked whatever AF it is with the greenish wrapper. 

After I was finished, I felt like a cow had dropped a big grassy deuce directly into my mouth. I haven't smoked one since. 

I don't know, though, I only gave it one try. I might be missing out on something really amazing.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr. Randy Watson said:


> When I first started smoking cigars way back when, I smoked whatever AF it is with the greenish wrapper.


 There are a bunch of candela AFs. Curly head, seleccion privada #1, spanish lonsdale, 8-5-8, and churchill all come in green.


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

I want to try it now, and this is the first I've heard of it.... an unstoppable compulsion.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

I've had the AF, Thompson's Iguana, and Don Tomas candelas. It's like smoking starch if you ask me. I got a hoot out of one publication which tried to sell candelas by saying that a bundle of candela leaves was forgotten in the back of a warehouse for years.:crazy: The simple fact of the matter is that it doesn't matter how long you let them sit, they will always be mild due to the fact that the aging process was pre-empted. It's kind of like taking a dog you got neutered and trying to sell him five years later saying that after five years, he might be able to stud and get results.:biglaugh:


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I have one in my collection...might smoke it one day. Maybe for St. Patrick's day...Green Beer and a Green smoke..


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® has never had a *GOOD* cigar with a candella wrapper. Something better than the stuff available in recent years. Does anybody know of a really good candella cigar? Don't say that Fuente either because it's no good... Oh, I almost forgot to add: I don't mean to be an ass but... < G >


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Architeuthis said:


> Squid® has never had a *GOOD* cigar with a candella wrapper. Something better than the stuff available in recent years. Does anybody know of a really good candella cigar? Don't say that Fuente either because it's no good... Oh, I almost forgot to add: I don't mean to be an ass but... < G >


From what I can tell, d_day is the man to ask.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Architeuthis said:


> Squid® has never had a *GOOD* cigar with a candella wrapper. Something better than the stuff available in recent years. Does anybody know of a really good candella cigar? Don't say that Fuente either because it's no good... Oh, I almost forgot to add: I don't mean to be an ass but... < G >


 Honestly, if you don't like the Fuentes, you probably won't like any of the others. But, if you insist on trying one, my current favorite is the Hoyo de Monterrey. It really is a fantastic smoke if you like candelas.



Emjaysmash said:


> From what I can tell, d_day is the man to ask.


I _do_ smoke more than anyone I know.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I smokes a bunch of Garcis Vegas with candella wrappers about 30 years ago but I haven't had one yet in a fine cigar. I do intend to give a couple a try though.


----------



## liljohn (Aug 11, 2008)

Smoked a Bacarat candela last night. Very smoooth. I like it


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I like candelas- but no more or less than any other wrapper. Comes down to the individual cigar, frankly.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

i really enjoyed the af curly head candelas i had. very different flavor and a very different texture


----------



## JohnLongIsland (Jan 17, 2009)

It's basically waxing nostalgia, as a kid growing up every gentleman that smoked was smoking a green cigar.
With that said a greenie and a gin and tonic is one of the more amazing cigar/drink combinations.
Among others I still have less than a dozen or so La Gloria Cubana greenies that I just save for special occasions. They are aging beautifuly.

Long time lurker, this is my first post on this board.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

JohnLongIsland said:


> It's basically waxing nostalgia, as a kid growing up every gentleman that smoked was smoking a green cigar.
> With that said a greenie and a gin and tonic is one of the more amazing cigar/drink combinations.
> Among others I still have less than a dozen or so La Gloria Cubana greenies that I just save for special occasions. They are aging beautifuly.
> 
> Long time lurker, this is my first post on this board.


 You've got some of the ellusive La Gloria's eh? I'm jealous. I've never been able to find any for sale.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Architeuthis said:


> Oh, I almost forgot to add: I don't mean to be an ass but... < G >


and yet you are ... HA!


----------



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

Candela wrappers were big in the 60's. Kennedy was supposed to be a big fan of candela wrapped cigars. I like a candela cigar as a morning smoke with coffee. The Fuente 858 Candela(not the easiest stick to find) is one of the better candelas. Corona Cigars(they have a website) out of Orlando has an inexpensive candela cigar that is pretty good. Don Tomas is another line that has a candela thatis pretty tasty. The thing with candela wrappers is the "grassy finish" it gives to a stick. Not everybody likes that finish. For a cheap candela Fuente has the Curley Head. It isn't bad, but not at the quality level of an 858. For a fuller bodied candela Camacho has a candela cigar that I tried that was different. Since I like the candela sticks as a morning or easy smoke the Camacho really didn't work for me. Hope this info helps.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

I haven't smoked one since college and I can't remember a single instance where I enjoyed a cigar (By itself anyway)


----------



## nycstogie (Mar 20, 2008)

I immensely like candela. 
My FAV is .....
Tinder Box House brand( private stock I think... ) Claro & MAduro agree great too, for 2 $ a pop. wondrous especially the Natural or claro I'm saying here.
But the Candella is a all day 4 a day smoker.
That said, so I may move on,:banana:

Auturo funte, double corona Candella, was :cheeky: Ehhh.......when willll it get:mmph: better......???
I had mine straight outta barkley-Rex, still. Not that grassy pleasant slightly peppery finish of tinder box private stock. label.



tx_tuff said:


> I have only had one of them, I think it was a Arturo Fuente, but I'm not sure. I didn't care for it very much so I haven't tried another one. I guess I shouldn't be that way but hey there are so many cigars out there I know I do like.


----------



## nycstogie (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Candela-tinder Box VS Curly Head*

Your Mission........:ss
if you decide to accept it...is
try Tinder box, Candella, then Curly Head Candella back to back.
Then tell me the diffrances. also Claro tb & curly are similar ,and so fine.
:rockon::rotfl: But dont try Atro funte or other first.
and Maybee try Tinder box Claro then Curly Claro............. then
Do The CaNDELLA cOMPARASON!!!
:banana:yES I am Proud I thougt yhis Up FIRST:spit:



CptGutz said:


> I want to try it now, and this is the first I've heard of it.... an unstoppable compulsion.


----------



## nycstogie (Mar 20, 2008)

:behindsofa:Baccarat, and Don Thomas ( especially Crojo) have been great smokes that I have been amazed by, and bought by the box. 
BUT Ive never had their CANDELLA !!!!!!!!! cant wait:banana::typing:

Personally I know the Tinder Box Candela(private stock),in the cardboard boxes is a GREAT value & taste Candella. :hungry: Recommend to any Varied Pal late cigar head



liljohn said:


> Smoked a Bacarat candela last night. Very smooth. I like it


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Well here was a bump from hell. 

Glad to see other candela smokers out there. Not many of us left these days.


----------



## RickyJ (Feb 15, 2005)

Candelas I hear are making a comeback, we'll probably see more of them over the next few years. Iv'e tried the Camacho Candela, DT Candela, I think the AF, the G Crystal, and they're all good cigars. I like the way the grassy wrapper offsets spicy tobacco like in the Camacho.
Most drugstores cigars will have some candela cigars (i think someone mentuioned this) but they are inferior obviously


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Well, looking at this thread again I must apologize to d_day for completely and utterly failing. I smoked the rest of the Candelas and found that the Fuente was the only one to my liking. Quite mild and lsightly grassy but at least this one was more to my tastes.

I need to try out the Illusione Candela and post a review sometime.

Again, my sincerest apologies.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Just getting into finer cigars, and had the chance to be in Ybor City last fall, but rushed, luckily I was able to find a card and remember where I picked it up. They roll at their shop on 7th, Nichabana, they have IMHO a really good candela smoke (actually a few options). I will be making a purchase as soon as I have the extra cash.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I smoked a Illusione hl the other day (Candela) and it was fantastic. I would highly recommend trying one.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Guacamole chips. There's no way the candelas can not taste like guacamole chips. 

Or spinach tortillas.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a some kind of candella years back. I liked it. Definitley agree with the guac comparison. Never saw another greenie since. kinda forgot they existed..... I may try and find some.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BurnOne said:


> I had a some kind of candella years back. I liked it. Definitley agree with the guac comparison. Never saw another greenie since. kinda forgot they existed..... I may try and find some.


Wait, they _actually_ taste like guac? I was just being funny, cause the color always makes me think of them. I really didn't think they would actually like like guac. Now I'm really afraid of them.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah, dip the end in some salsa, enjoy it with a margarita!
No, i dont really taste anything but cigar when i smoke. the whole chocolaty notes and all that is beyond me. sometimes i get the woodyness and i can kinda get the leather flavor but only if i read a review first and i can say "oh yeah leather i get that"
i guess my pallet is not refined enough.
it was a while back that i smoked a greenie, i only remember that i liked it.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait, they _actually_ taste like guac? I was just being funny, cause the color always makes me think of them. I really didn't think they would actually like like guac. Now I'm really afraid of them.


Dude, you have to try one! Seriously, it's a unique(good) flavor that everyone in the hobby should at least try. I HIGHLY recommend Illusione's Candelas because they do a fantastic job with them AND you can compare the same blend with the different wrappers! It's like a CC or an Indonesian cigar, it has a totally unique flavor that really cannot be described mixed in.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Camacho also makes a killer Candela wrapped cigar


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BMack said:


> Dude, you have to try one!


People keep telling me that. A lot of people. I really should listen, but I just can't bring myself to. It's a _green_ cigar, man!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> People keep telling me that. A lot of people. I really should listen, but I just can't bring myself to. It's a _green_ cigar, man!


If you're going to try any of them, try the Illusione Candela first. That one seems to have the most promise in my eyes. The others... well they taste... green.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> People keep telling me that. A lot of people. I really should listen, but I just can't bring myself to. It's a _green_ cigar, man!


It's brown on the inside! It's like a M&M!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll second the Illusione recommendation. I had an 888 Candela that was really nice. Long smoke with lots of sweet wood, roasted nut, and aromas of fresh cut grass.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just smoked my first Candela: La Flor Dominicana Double Claro 42. That wrapper definitely lends a unique taste. Towards the end of the smoke I removed the wrapper and smoked it with exposed binder, and away went the grassy and sweet tastes I had during the rest of the cigar.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Any one know of a good Candela cigar for $1-$3. I just dont want to shell out for an illusion candela even though they are supposed to be great. I was looking at some Cuba Alidos candelas. I do like puros indios and cuba alidos already. Suggestions?


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Call Nichabana cigars in Ybor City, they sell a robusto, I think. Don't remember, but think they were in the $4-5 range, and IMO, pretty good.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> Any one know of a good Candela cigar for $1-$3. I just dont want to shell out for an illusion candela even though they are supposed to be great. I was looking at some Cuba Alidos candelas. I do like puros indios and cuba alidos already. Suggestions?


Rocky Patel just released a limited Edge in Candela. It's probably pushing the $3-$4 a stick range, though.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Goodness... Talk about a ZOMBIE thread! This was all really good information, though. Had honestly never even heard of a Candela wrapper. Gotta find one now! Thanks all!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

Aturo Fuente has the 858 in Dbl Claro ( Candela ) I think they are the bomb !! I'll smoke one sometimes when I can't decide what other cigar to smoke, such as Maduro,Broadleaf,Natural,etc... Candelas were my 'most often' cigars to smoke several years back. That would be late 70s-early 80s seems like they just disapeared one day.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

One of the best - different from the Illusione but just as good - is the LFD Double Claro.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to smoke Montesino Candelas back in the mid 90's. I bet I went through a 100 boxes. Then I discovered Maduros. So long, Candelas it was good to know you.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I smoked a box of Iguana Candelas and I found them quite enjoyable. Yes they are mild but they lend a fresh cut grass smell to the flavor profile which I enjoyed.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Candelas: The _other _green smoke.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Candelas: The _other _green smoke.


Well done Ninja. :drum:


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

The Green cigars were quite popular years ago If memory serves they might have been even more popular than the EMS in that America of long ago.Some of the more highly regarded brands of the 50's ~ 60's may still be around now, but for the most part "they ain't what they used to be." Recall the first Maduro I smoked, a Motor City (out of Detroit) very dark very oily, looking as if it had been soaking in used crankcase oil for decades. An extremely good cigar,hard to find on the east coast back then, but still one of,if not the very best Maduro I've ever had. Sadly long gone now.Wonder if anyone else remembers them.About a year back decided to try a few Green ones again, just for kicks.Picked up a five pack of Don Thomas,never having heard of the brand but suprised to find any Green smokes were still out there,tried to smoke two of "em couldn't get past the first half inch.These were certainly not the Garcia Vegas or Berings of the fifties.But back then once you moved from the fifty cents to the eighty cents or dollar cigars you were smoking some decent Cuban Tabacco.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

maxwell62 said:


> The Green cigars were quite popular years ago If memory serves they might have been even more popular than the EMS in that America of long ago.Some of the more highly regarded brands of the 50's ~ 60's may still be around now, but for the most part "they ain't what they used to be." Recall the first Maduro I smoked, a Motor City (out of Detroit) very dark very oily, looking as if it had been soaking in used crankcase oil for decades. An extremely good cigar,hard to find on the east coast back then, but still one of,if not the very best Maduro I've ever had. Sadly long gone now.Wonder if anyone else remembers them.About a year back decided to try a few Green ones again, just for kicks.Picked up a five pack of Don Thomas,never having heard of the brand but suprised to find any Green smokes were still out there,tried to smoke two of "em couldn't get past the first half inch.These were certainly not the Garcia Vegas or Berings of the fifties.But back then once you moved from the fifty cents to the eighty cents or dollar cigars you were smoking some decent Cuban Tabacco.


Yeah, I would see them a lot in old movies (usually as a prop that gets smashed as a character walks into a door or something...) But could never figure out why they were green! Even my grandpa who is an old smoker couldn't tell me. So this thread has been pretty enlightening. Whenever I would see them in catalogs I would always make the assumption that they were dyed novelty wrappers for St. Patrick's day or something. Will def. try and grab a 5er of the Illusione whenever they pop up.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

Ninja~
Here ya go, this ones gotta taste like guac.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> Any one know of a good Candela cigar for $1-$3. I just dont want to shell out for an illusion candela even though they are supposed to be great. I was looking at some Cuba Alidos candelas. I do like puros indios and cuba alidos already. Suggestions?


So i was all set to buy that box of Cuba Alidos candelas from holt's but someone else took my idea, who was it? Fess up. I think i will get stuck with some angry elves, argyle or cost cutter bundles instead. Can anyone point me in the direction of another double claro/candela bundles. Don thomas candela is on sale at CI but at $30 for 10 or a box for 55 im not really seeing the savings on that one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> So i was all set to buy that box of Cuba Alidos candelas from holt's but someone else took my idea, who was it? Fess up. I think i will get stuck with some angry elves, argyle or cost cutter bundles instead. Can anyone point me in the direction of another double claro/candela bundles. Don thomas candela is on sale at CI but at $30 for 10 or a box for 55 im not really seeing the savings on that one. Any suggestions?


I thought you were looking for a price-point of $3 or less? That 10 pack comes in at exactly that and $55 for a box (25?) would put them at $2.20 per stick. What's wrong with that?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Quine,
Nothing wrong, you are correct. I didnt pay attention to my previous post. Thanks.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

Primo De Cuba comes in bundles over @ Famous smoke shop as I recall they are good cigars


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I got a bundle of Mr. B's candelas pretty tasty.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine are AF 898 candela and I like them in my rotation.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I need to get a hold of some candelas, as it's the only wrapper I have not smoked. Maybe once the bills get paid next weekend I'll order a bundle of Mr. B candela Lonsdales.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

i would warn the wrappers are fragile on the mr. b's . The wrapper on the head was splitting just about after I put it in my mouth but everything else held together pretty well. But for 20 bucks for the bundle I wasn't expecting a perfect cigar. But it was really good.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I am smoking a candela from a mystery bag. It had no band, but the cellophane had white lettering "A. Fuente". The stick is delicious, with plenty of flavour, yet I feel little to no nicotine. I wouldn't know how to start describing the taste, but it is phenomenal for me. A completely new experience.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I am smoking a candela from a mystery bag. It had no band, but the cellophane had white lettering "A. Fuente". The stick is delicious, with plenty of flavour, yet I feel little to no nicotine. I wouldn't know how to start describing the taste, but it is phenomenal for me. A completely new experience.


Was it a lonsdale? There is a Fuente Curly Head Candela Lonsdale, and I don't think they come with bands.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes it was! The wrapper at the foot was also folded, not cut. I think you nailed it. Mine looked just like the ones in the stock pictures. I'll have to see if my B&M has them. I definitely need to pick a couple to save for special occasions.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

JKlavins said:


> Was it a lonsdale? There is a Fuente Curly Head Candela Lonsdale, and I don't think they come with bands.


 Those are tasty, and can be had for around $2 a stick. every once in a while I get a hankerin' for one!


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Funny this thread got resurrected -- last week I had an Illusione 88 with Candela wrapper -- bold cigar but every so often I'd get that floral scent -- really a treat!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

AndrewNYC said:


> Funny this thread got resurrected -- last week I had an Illusione 88 with Candela wrapper -- bold cigar but every so often I'd get that floral scent -- really a treat!


I keep hearing about the Illusione 88, but didn't know about the Candela wrapper.......sounds like it's time to try/order some.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

The only one aside from Fuente that I've hear about was the Alec Bradley Black Market Filthy Hooligan


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

My only memories of candelas were as a teenager in the early 80's, buying stogies at the local mall's Tinder Box and smoking them things hot & fast as the girls we dreamed and lied about... 

I'd really like to get ahold of a few Filthy Hooligans but the supply seems to be dried up; they were a limited edition so no surprise. I do have a couple of LFD Double Claros from a local B&M resting in the humi, can't wait to spark them up.


----------

